# I hate Hollywood



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 19, 2004)

I just moved here recently, and the place blows...the people are rude and unfriendly...the very air itself seems hostile.  Moved here to accomodate a change in "family size" (had one dear pup pass, and my girlfriend simply HAD to replace it with 2, necessitating a move to a place that accepts more animals). 

The parking? I have to rent a freakin' space a half-mile away and walk to it to get to and from my car.  Step over homeless people of various estate...some alcoholic "bums", some drug addicts sleeeping it off,. and some teenagers who ran, and have noplace to stay. (have made a couple of friends with some of the bums by intervening against bum-bashers, so I get greetings from them on my trek to the car, but most of it still blows).

The people around here mainly consider themselves hip scenesters...a clique which you are either in, or out (and I've always despised cliquishness...do we not all offend odiferously when parting with prior meals?). The neighbors are unfriendly pieces of sheize (I say "good morning", they return an arrogant glare before making it a dramatic point to look away, clearly disgusted by my non-scenester attire & demeanor).

People around the world think of Hollywood as glitz, richness, etc.  It's a slum full of drug addicts, spoiled wannabe's, and societal flotsam and jetsam. Sure, a few nice homes in the hills, but I'm not in the hills. I'm in Hell.

It's hot and stuffy, and if I open the windows, I get the noise and soot from the 101 freeway blowing in my window...and it's still hot. In Glendale, it was hot, but the people were nicer. Here, it's all just heat, noise, rude, etc.

Just had to kvetch to get it off my chest. Thanks for listening/sorry for wasting your time.

Missing life behind the Orange Curtain,

Dr. Dave, DC


----------



## OULobo (Jul 20, 2004)

My cousin moved there this year with his new wife. They live on Hollywood Blvd. He doesn't seem to like it much, but he thrives in that envionment somehow.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 20, 2004)

You moved because of two dogs?  That's a lot of dedication.  Gotta admire you.

- Ceicei


----------



## L Canyon (Jul 21, 2004)

where in Hollywood do you live? Parts of it are very scummy and dangerous - but that side of LA has alot of great things to do, so please take advantage of it. You are only 30 minutes from the westside - amazing trails for hiking/biking in the fall, great restuarants all around (for all degrees of $$) and there are many martial arts studios worth checking out. Pasadena, Burbank, Chinatown, Koreatown, and Hollywood have many cool studios. Alot don't advertise so it's "word of mouth". 

 I have a feeling that you will miss all the things of LA when you leave. Sure, OC is cleaner and probably safer, but after awhile here you'll have stories for a lifetime.

  Shoot me a pm if you need some links on how to find them. Randy


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 4, 2004)

I am sure its a nice place to visit but I don't know if I could live in a state that can moves on you.


----------



## Enson (Aug 4, 2004)

sounds like you need to move again. try central valley. not as busy but... well not as busy! :ultracool 

peace


----------



## AnimEdge (Aug 26, 2004)

My uncle who owns a Electrical Compainy lives in L.A. nice guy whos in a Biker Gang, The Uglys if i remeber correctly, he has a really expensive crappy house like 2 mill  and lives next to a member of Sublime and will smith i think and some other people. We found it funny how people thought they where so safe in gated comunitys when we where there last summer we spent most of the time finding ways of sneaking in. It was during our month long drive of the US we do randomly we visited some old friends in southern New York to Mt Rushmore(?) where all the heads are, man that place is amasing in person compared to pictures its just so errie. Then to LA all wail driving, had a blast but LA did nothing for me i found everyone to be pushy and honks way to damn much but i saw David Spaid and the Asian "Kid" from "Hook" at a bowling alley so taht was slick went Skateboarding at some Skateparks but eh i dont think i could live there for long everyone of my cousens where football players good ones too and i hate football so we never did anything so i spent most of my time l337ing up there really expensive computers that they have but have no idea how to use


----------

